# Quail Habitat Restoration



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/news/dec04/1227bobwhite.htm

Anyone else remember the fantastic quail hunting we once enjoyed in Ohio? I grew up in Mahoning County and my first few hunting trips were for quail. I can remember Dad and I flushing multiple coveys within one 20 acre tract of land in the early to mid 70's. Dad didn't really like having to clean anything that small but he knew how much I enjoyed the non-stop action. Well it all came to a sudden end when the quail was all but extirpated from Ohio in the late 70's. Looks like the state is finally getting involved in restoration on a larger scale. Like the wild turkey, I sure hope it becomes another success story.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Loved Quail Hunting..i Dont Remember How Many Yrs We Went But It Was Great Back Then.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I remember it well.. We did pretty good in the mid 70's to early 80's (not even sure if we hunted for them legal back then hmnmn) then a couple HUGE ice storms hit and bye bye birdie  

Don't get your hopes up too high this was tried with pheasant too and no success or very little...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had three farms that would produce great shooting without a dog.  Winters of 76/77 wiped them out.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I read about this bill after it was signed in. Quail numbers were documented around the country and were shown to have dropped 70%+ over the last thirty years. Those numbers were an eye opener for most or atleast for me. The bill federal not state, the state is incharge of the aplication for this though. The one thing that i could not find out is wether a land owner has to allow hunting to others or not. 
WV DNR tried something like this in the early ninties but required land owners to allow anyone who wanted to hunt, permission to hunt. 
I certainly hope this works. I have always believed that the reason the birds dissapeared was to loss of habitat not just the winter of 78. In the late 90s North Dakota lost almost 90% of their pheasants, do to a bad winter, in some of their counties. Two years latter the numbers were higher than before the storm, they say that this was do to habitat beinging in place and the predators moved out because of the lack of food. 
I just hope it works. I would enjoy a good covey under my dogs nose that I could at least try and take a few.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I understand Ohio lost a lot of quail because of the snow and ice we had before Christmas.....anyone heard any stats??
Also heard Elkhorn Lake Hunt Club had quite a few of their birds get free.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I know that most southern states are put and take with many ranches/plantations offering hunts with a membership... One of my X guides bounty traps in two states, Arkansas and Georgia... He takes so many bobcats from the two plantations he traps in Georgia that they call him the "Catman"...
Predators take alot of quail with hawks, owls and feral cats doing the most damage in Ohio...
I don't know if we'll ever have a huntable population again in Ohio...


----------

